# Enfield 5th March



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Hiya 
This will be my first show i ll be entering but i have no idea how to enter nor when 
entries close and info/help will be greatly recieved
regards
Raven


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there raven

have you joined the LSCMRC? If you have you will get a email about a week before the show where it will give you phone numbers and email address which are the contact details of the people who book the mice in that you want to show ( you would be best off phoning as its your first time :O)

This email will also tell you when entrys close ect...


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes i Joined them yesterday but am worried i may of missed the close date for this show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you won't have missed the entry date.If you are worried why don't you drop them an email.Eric Jukes is very helpful and I'm sure will put your mind at rest.

[email protected]

I presume you have checked out the website which also has a forum which is of use to their club members.

http://www.miceandrats.com/


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Eric is a lovely man, he will help you out! Its generally Terry Sales who takes entries, i'm sure Eric will give you his phone number!

W xx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Kinda sucks, I will be down in Wycombe but can't reach the show. Would cost me a tenner and I am scared to death of tubes, and that's the only way I can get there from London Marylebone :/


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

im going via tube and train 
Showing Under Tantastic Stud


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> :lol:


Wat? wat i do


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I likes the stud name


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Willow are you going?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't this time around, as I am going away for the weekend and I have no mice to show anyway! lol

The trails of breeding marked mice! *le sigh*


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The first show is so exciting. I'll be there but am not showing as I also have nothing to show (marked mice causing issues yet again!)


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

where abouts is this show??


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Enfield, north London


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Kelly who won her first Best In Show with a Satin at yesterdays Enifeld show.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Kelly as in Laoshu?

:gwavebw :gwavebw

Brilliant!
Hearty congratulations x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep known as Laoshu on the forum. She has beautiful tans and satins.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> Congratulations to Kelly who won her first Best In Show with a Satin at yesterdays Enifeld show.


very big congratulations Kelly :clap hope it's the start of many more wins.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done - what colour was the satin?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you guys, I am shocked I won but totally chuffed to bits and it has now certainly given me the bug!
I have also just found out I have a competitive side :lol:

The winning mouse was a stud buck satin champagne male
I tried to get some photos of him today with his prizes but he didnt want to be photographed and I really should of tryed to do it before I put the after show mite treatment on :lol:

I got seven 1st cards for him for lots of stuff.... not quite sure what some of them are but I will find out soon


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done, that's great!!! :gwavec :gwavec

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you :O)

And thank you loganberry for my champagne stock where the winning buck came from.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

oo! smart  picture please!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a photo of him with his winnings but they do not so him justice at all... he is so much more better looking in the flesh. he has mite "spot on" on his back so thats messed up his fur and he just wouldnt sit for a nice photo but here he is.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

He looks very nice! Congrats!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Well done Kelly  xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the pink cards and rosette,rather compliments the mouse.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They turned the first place cards pink??? Dayum! hehe

Wish I could have been there to give you a hug Kelly!!!! He is one big hunk of a mouse! Very very well done =o)


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

The pink cards are very girly but I like them :lol:

I hope I dont get to disapointed if I go to the next show or the one after and not do so well! I have my expectations quite high now :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe!!

I would like just one BIS in my life!! Just one! hehe But I need winnable mice to do that I reckon... oh well... working on it!

K xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice hunka hunka mousei! Congrats!

And I agree, the pink does compliment his color nicely.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

next show they might be showing piggys aswell :O)
watch this space


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

laoshu said:


> next show they might be showing piggys aswell :O) (pet class)
> watch this space


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Kelly, should be interesting to see all the piggies  
Unfortunately we no longer have any, they all have new homes now, but thanks for letting me know XX


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to start preparing my g. pig boar for the big day right now, how exciting!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

lol .... I will get Kat to pick you up then? lol

I wanted to show george my big boar but he has a bad ear I have just noticed this morning! I think a little visit to the vets might be in order if I cant figure out what is wrong with it.

It looks like its white scaley and slightly thick?!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like it might be fungal Kelly... quite common in pigs infortunately!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

you are good! lol....

I have just been out and got some treament just for that "fungle ear" and he has just been treated


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep me posted about the fungal ear thing, ive got some ear issues with my sows but apparently I've been advised that it looks like my boar is an ear nibbler, isnt that such a pain in the arse!

And yes a lift would be lovely thank you, what will the pigs be shown in, will they have one of those big show cage things set up?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

can you get a pic of the ears Ian?

They will be show in a pen and we need to fetch a bit of vet bed or a towl to line the pen with (12"x12") 
Its definatly going ahead so I will start a thred with all the details on very soon although i am sure that we will get a email about it in time for the show.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So excited, I have got photos of the ears let me know what you think. How did you treat them, I might just treat regardless. Although my sows are pregnant, would that make a difference?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh I am not sure what that is.. I have a link that you might find usefull .. I will try to find it for you.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It does look like ear barbering to me... you can see how some of the hair on the hair has been bitten down too.

K xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear, not much I can do about that. Is the poor boar destined for a life of solitary or is there a solution? If it was a mouse I'd cull not sure I could pop off my guinea pig.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

At least it seems to be the daddy and not the mummy or the babies could pick it up!... If your wanting to keep and show any boars that are born, then dont house them with him...


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah both of the sows have been nibbled and the boar has lovely ears so it must be him by elimination. Seems such a shame to keep him alone. How awful is it to keep guinea pigs with rabbits, would he get any kind of social interaciton with them anyway?
Maybe I just need to find him a home with a dominant boar who will keep him in his place?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It is recommended these days not to keep pigs with rabbits.

Hmm... well if you have a boar born that is not showable, but breedable, then you could keep them together... but then you have the whole thing of, would they go back together after being used for breeding again? The testosterone is always a risk with boars.

I would donate Neelix (My special Needs Pig) to your cause... but again, its risky, because Neelix is about 6/7 months Old now and they may not take to each other, and generally Neelix needs some special attention everyday (He always needs his nose and bum cleaning, he cant clean them very well himself).... and then there is that awful side effect of, I totally love him. Hehehe!

K xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Neelix sounds like a treat! Think I might pass up the oppportunity to wipe a guinea pigs arse every day but its a lovely offer. I think I'll give him a go with a younger unshowable boar when the babies are old enough. But might look into finding him a home where he will be kept by himself but given lots of attention, but im not done with him as a breeder yet so he's got a while until retirement. 
I'm assuming youre going to Enfield next week for the first cavy show! If so you'll meet my little nibbler then, he is practicing already, im trying to hold him properly everyday becaue he can be a stoppy little bugger. I'm thinking now he is seperate from the sows he will chill out a bit.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Rescue Remedy... people laugh when i say it, but I know cavy people who use it! lol

And no, unfortunately I am working and they wont let me have the time off... and I cant phone in sick, i would feel too guilty and then actually get sick as a punishment! lol

I should be able to come to the May show though.


----------

